# Printer Problem



## joecap (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a hp 3550 deskjet printer connected to a windows xp and being shared on the network but no matter what do i can't print from a brand new mac airbook i just bought.i can see the windows xp comp. on the network from the airbook isntall the printer and it says printer ready and idle but when i try to print it sends the doc to the printer and it shows on the winds xp that the doc is printing but that is where it never does print the doc nothing i do will make it print .I checked on the apple site and it says that the printer is compatable on the mac please anyone can help


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If the document is being received on the XP machine, I would check the printer logs on the XP machine to see what is happening. (Whether it's really printing, or an authentication error, etc)


----------



## joecap (Feb 12, 2007)

the document is being received on the XP machine and says printing document but that is where it stays and will not print i leave it on for days but nothing


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You said that already, but did you check the log?

My guess is no since they aren't enabled by default with XP.

here is how to enable: http://kspace.in/blog/2011/10/09/print-log-in-windows-xp/


----------



## tjronek1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I would reccomend, if at all possible...

Either use an existing router, or invest in a router and hook the printer up via ethernet or USB, depending on router capabilities. This makes printing wirelessly throughout your home very easy. All you need to do then is open up the print dialog and install the software, if available through Apple Software update. If it not available, simply change the driver to "Generic PCL"


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

tjronek1 said:


> I would reccomend, if at all possible...
> 
> Either use an existing router, or invest in a router and hook the printer up via ethernet or USB, depending on router capabilities. This makes printing wirelessly throughout your home very easy. All you need to do then is open up the print dialog and install the software, if available through Apple Software update. If it not available, simply change the driver to "Generic PCL"


New hardware might not help at all other than bypassing the problem.

If the document is arriving at the printer, the network isn't likely the problem.
Since the XP machine is sharing the printer, the logs should say if there is an issue with the document the Mac is supplying.
(In this case could be simple driver issue on Mac)


----------



## joecap (Feb 12, 2007)

I used the event viewer utility to view the logs in Windows XP after enabling it in XP but i can not see any logs about the printing documents coming from the mac


----------

